# Just want to share a little bit of good news.



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been having some not so good times the last few days, but just got a little bit of good news, and I like to try to share the good news, rather than the bad.

It started last week when my kitty, Smudge, stopped eating. Gave it a few days, then took him to the vet. I had one thought of the worst before we took him in, but convinced myself it's probably just something little, and the vet can fix him up no problem. But it didn't take much examination for the vet to figure out what was going on... Either liver or heart problems. And we all know that's serious. He was also running a very high fever. So the vet said the best thing is for a night or two stay in the hospital, so that's what we did.

The first night was the hardest for me. The next day I was able to hold it together most of the day, until we called for an update. Found out his liver is very much enlarged. His fever was down a bit, but he still wasn't doing well. And the blood tests were due back today.

I started trying to prepare for the worst. We talked about "that" option, without really talking about it...

So today we got the call about the blood tests. The vet tech asked us to come in to discuss the results with the doctor, "and then we can take Smudge home." I tried to prepare myself for this being Smudge's last night at home.

But when we got there, Smudge looked a lot better than when we brought him in. The doctor explained the blood tests + x-rays. His liver is very enlarged and the blood tests showed liver disease (I couldn't tell you the technical name for it). And Smudge still isn't eating on his own. But the Dr says he's stable. He also said there is a chance it could reverse.

So we got to bring him home! The Doc said he might start eating again on his own now that he's home, but if not we'll have to force feed him, as well as get some jumbo pills in him. 
But that's something I'll gladly do, since it means I get a bit more time with him.

I know he might not recover, and realistically I have to keep these things in the back of my mind, but right now I just want to enjoy whatever time I can with him.

The vet tech and vet like Smudge, say he's really good and doesn't try to bite or scratch. The tech said you can feed him about 5 times, then he growls. So when I fed him tonight, that's exactly what he did! Thought that was kind of funny.

The other thing that made me smile, when we first got home, he walked over to his food dish and meowed! Just like the usual! I put a few kibbles in there, but he didn't eat them.

It was all very much a shock to me... Smudge is 10 years old. So he is a senior, but I always thought I would still have many good years left with him. Our previous kitty, Muffin, lived to be over 21 years old, and then one day she just didn't wake up. That's what I hoped for with Smudge.
And just a week before he stopped eating, he was at the vet for his annual checkup + vaccines. Vet didn't notice anything then, other than some pain in his hips and shoulders, which we assumed was arthritis. So all this came up suddenly.

We all know our pets won't live forever, but you can't think of it that way. Just enjoy the now with our furry, feathered, and scaly friends 

Here's a picture of Smudge from last summer, when we dog-sat my sister's poodle, Mocha.








Smudge has beaten her up on more than one occasion, and Mocha is usually quite wary of Smudge, which is why this was so funny to see them sharing the stoop.

One of Smudge basking:









And an itty bitty baby pic:









With a comparison to a couple of years ago:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

What a beautiful cat, glad Smudge is doing well enough to atleast be home.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

No kidding eh.....I just went through a loss and let me tell ya bud.....I FEEL UR PAIN....Enjoy what time is left and make a lot of happy memories......Glad that Smudge is doin better....May I ask why u named him Smudge???


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Not sure Bubblebee... I had a list of possible names, and when I picked Smudge my mom asked me the same thing. I guess because I thought he was just a little Smudge


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

He is beautiful  when I worked as a vet tech,I loved owners like you! What a lucky kitty to have you!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww what a beautiful boy! I am glad he seems to be turning around for you. Did the vet mention something called "hepatic lipidosis"?


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish all the best for your obviously very loved cat, its very lucky to have owners like you and I am sure it knows it  When my dog was dieing of cancer, I got her to eat by softening the hard dog food with water, and also bought her wet dogfood which I never did before and she did eat it to get some of her strength and enjoy a few days with her before having to bring her in, something you could always try to get Smudge eating.


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful cat! Love that first pic of him and Mocha ... Mocha looks nervous laying there beside him ... kind of has that "I can bolt off this step pretty quick if this cat goes for me".

You never know, Smudge could go on for who knows how long. As long as he is happy, pain free and eating. I understand what you're going through.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words.

Smudge seems a bit better today, and ate some of his regular kibbles on his own. He's also got his voice back, and is "talking" when someone comes in the room. He's always been a people cat, and especially when he's not feeling well. We went out for just 15 minutes, and when we got back we heard him calling, like "Where'd you guys go? Don't leave me again!" 

Keri, yes, hepatic lipidosis was mentioned.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Smudge is a gorgeous cat! I love cats and know how much a part of the family they can become. I'm so glad to hear that Smudge has his voice back and is talking with you again.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Good luck with your Cat it's very evident Smudge is LOVED!,I also had to do the force feeding with a Cat of mine once w/syringe and wet food,does work though along with the funny growling.
I know the pain your going through,I felt it when all My animals eventually passed away. Most crushing to Me was 4 months ago I had come home from work to find My Dog Brando had passed away in his sleep,My God what a shock and of course I lost it big time,but I had to realise it was the most peaceful way to go (hope I go that way) for him,I did say bye and give him his go to work cookie. I am now blessed with 2 new rescued (were scheduled to be euthanized from the States) adopted Puppies  I recommend another animal to fill the void after a passing,you're not dissing the wonderful memories or love of your last animal, but giving and receiving new love from an Animal waiting for You, I also have 4 Cats rescued from a deadbeat neighbor who moved and left them behind (Jerks!) but alls well that ends well. Again Best of Luck with Smudge.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Smudge ate more today, and that's a good sign, means I don't have to force feed him. I'm getting the technique down for feeding the jumbo pills too. Smudge usually doesn't want to "talk" to me after I give him a pill, but with a sunbeam and a pet/brush, he forgives me pretty fast.

He's asking for lots of pets and love, which of course he is getting.

Johnny, I never thought of it like that - that a new pet will give you something to focus your love on. I like that 
Sorry to hear about Brando. It's nice that you had a good moment with him before he went.

Rescues really are the best. My mom's friend rescued a dog from her neighbours, who were most likely druggies and basically abandoned the dog too. He we obviously abused, since he was very skiddish to start. But that was a few years ago, and now he's a real sweetheart!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Im happy to hear that smudge is back at home with you and doing better. I hope you have many more years together.

My cat boo is 14 and everyday I worry she won't be around much longer, but she is healthy and I make sure to enjoy the time we have together now. I know how you feel. Thanks for sharing


----------

